# quadro fx 770m: can't change resolution



## cL0N31 (Nov 26, 2010)

on my hp elitebook the resolution of 1920x1200 is too high for me, the stuff is too small on the screen to view... i tried 1440x900 and 1680x1050 using the 'Modes' line in xorg.conf but the X's resolution remains 1920x1200 no matter what... from the xorg log i can see that this is a native resolution for this laptop and there are no other resolutions listed other than 1920x1200, because I know that in xorg log you can view the list of supported resolutions... is there any way to change it? using the nv driver for the quadro fx 770m


----------



## roddierod (Nov 26, 2010)

Look for these line in your xorg.conf, put the modes in the order that you want. If you only want one size just put it there.


```
SubSection     "Display"
  Depth       24
  Modes      "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
EndSubSection
```

You also might want to try the Nvidia driver with a Quadro. I have a Quadro FX1700 and I find the Nvidia driver better for it than the nv. And if you use that driver you can then install nvidia-settings which will allow you to tweak your display settings.


----------



## cL0N31 (Nov 26, 2010)

yep, just prior to reading you reply i installed and using nvidia-driver now, this one supports all kinds of resolutions and it's faster... thanks for pointing that out here anyway... wow, this works smooth and silky


----------

